# remote coding company



## tmcmahan (Oct 4, 2010)

Has anyone had experience with a remote coding company called Amazon Coding?


----------



## classysista26@yahoo.com (Oct 8, 2010)

No, have you received a call back from them? I was just on there website and on one page it states that they are only doing AHIMA credentials is this true before I apply?


----------



## vykke50 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Remote coding company*

I have had experience with Amazon Coding.  I took their test, which was quite extensive.  Unfortunately, I don't have enough ED experience to meet their standards.  I don't have AMI
MA credientials.  it never hurts to try.


----------

